# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  صيانة الهواتف

## live2adil

من منكم يتفضل علينا بدورة تكوينية في صيانة الواتف

----------

